

NASA Alpha Magnetic Spectrometer Webcast 1:30 EDT (10:30 PDT) - ISL
http://ams.nasa.gov/

======
ISL
Direct link is <http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html> , but it's
already taken in HN records by an ISS news conference from a few days ago.

